# [RISOLTO] Kernel Panic (I/O error reading memory image)

## nomadsoul

Premetto che ho gia' cercato gia sul forum ma non ho trovato post con questo tipo di errore.

Il problema e' il seguente:

Il kernel inizia il boot, carica i primi moduli e cose varie, alsa trova la scheda audio e poi se ne esce con

attempt to access beyond end of device

hda2: rw=16, want=8, limit=2

not syncing: I/O error reading memory image.

Il computer e' un athlon xp 2600+ con 512mb di ram e disco da 80gb

questa e' la mia schermata di cfdisk

```

     Name              Flags             Part Type       FS Type                   [Label]                Size (MB)

 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

      hda1              Boot               Primary        NTFS                      [^B]                    20974.47

      hda3                                 Primary        Linux swap / Solaris                               2048.10

      hda4                                 Primary        Linux XFS                                         15002.92

      hda5              Boot               Logical        Linux ext2                                           41.13

      hda6                                 Logical        Linux XFS                                         43890.10

```

questo il mio fstab

```

/dev/hda5               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda4               /               xfs             noatime         0 1

/dev/hda3               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/hda6               /home           xfs             noatime         0 1

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro       0 0

```

queste le mie flags

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

```

e questo il mio fdisk /dev/hda (per fare piu' chiarezza  :Razz: )

```
   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1        2550    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2            4624        9964    42901582+   5  Extended

/dev/hda3            2551        2799     2000092+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda4            2800        4623    14651280   83  Linux

/dev/hda5   *        4624        4628       40131   83  Linux

/dev/hda6            4629        9964    42861388+  83  Linux

```

Qualche idea?

il disco se ne sta andando?

il supporto ai 2 file system e' stato compilato built in nel kernel (ext2 e xfs)

grazie in anticipo a tutti quelli che mi daranno una mano  :Razz: 

Nomad

p.s.

Ho incluso tutte le informazioni che mi sono venute in mente in quanto non ho la minima idea sulle cause di questo errore, se ne servono altre non esitate a chiedere  :Very Happy: Last edited by nomadsoul on Mon Sep 04, 2006 1:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nomadsoul

spippolando con fdisk (mai piu' usero' cfdisk, fa casini  :Razz: ) ho notato che si puo' dare, entrando in expert mode con x,

 il comando "f   fix partition order' e la tabella delle partizioni diventa da come era sopra a

```

 Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1               1        2550    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2            2551        2799     2000092+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3            2800        4623    14651280   83  Linux

/dev/hda4            4624        9964    42901582+   5  Extended

/dev/hda5   *        4624        4628       40131   83  Linux

/dev/hda6            4629        9964    42861388+  83  Linux

```

che mi sembra piu' corretta.

Ora provo con quel comando e poi vi faccio sapere.

Se mi si fotte tutto penso che il problema rimarra' irrisolto e tocchera' al prossimo sfortunato scoprirne le cause  :Razz: 

----------

## nomadsoul

Ho risolto  :Razz: 

Riepilogando per i posteri:

e' bastato usare fdisk, entrare in expert mode con la lettera x e dare il comando f fix partition order.

Inoltre ho dovuto aggiornare /etc/fstab perche' i nomi delle partizioni erano cambiati e /boot/grub/grub.conf per lo stesso motivo.

cheers  :Razz: 

----------

## crisandbea

ho anche io lo stesso problema, ma non sò come poter dare il comando fdix, visto che quando arrivara al punto di kernel panic, non riesco ad accedere da altro terminale. 

come posso fare???

----------

## bender86

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> ho anche io lo stesso problema, ma non sò come poter dare il comando fdix, visto che quando arrivara al punto di kernel panic, non riesco ad accedere da altro terminale. 
> 
> come posso fare???

 

Da un livecd.

----------

## crisandbea

senza fare il chroot??

nessuno mi dà un input da poter fare???

----------

## crisandbea

ho provato a fare il comando suggerito ovvero: 

fdisk x , entro in expert mode e dopo premo f, la mia tabella delle partizioni è :

```

Device Boot                    System

/dev/hda1   *                   NTFS

/dev/hda2                      Extended

/dev/hda5                           fat32

/dev/hda6         /boot         ext2

/dev/hda7                        Linux swap 

/dev/hda8        /               reiserfs

 
```

ma continua a darmi kernel panic

cosa devo fare????

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> spippolando con fdisk (mai piu' usero' cfdisk, fa casini ) 

 

infatti la c in cfdisk sta per casinator !!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## bender86

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> ma continua a darmi kernel panic
> 
> cosa devo fare????

 

Ma l'errore che hai è proprio questo?:

```
attempt to access beyond end of device 

hda2: rw=16, want=8, limit=2 

not syncing: I/O error reading memory image.
```

Se usi lilo, prova a reinstallarlo (livecd, chroot, lilo).

----------

## crisandbea

si è lo stesso errore ho risolto installando di nuovo grub,cambiando una partizione. ciao

----------

